# !!..Too much Amonia..!!



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, well anyways I know i have been posting about this cycling buisness.. and I went to Big Al's and I told him I was cycling my 125 Gal with 15 feeders.. at this point they were doing fine.. lol... He told me that you cant cycle a tank that big with no feeders and that I was wasteing my time.. because there is not enough amonia.. anyways.. I got an extra 25 feeders... NOW... this was 2 days ago btw..

Ive watched approx 4-6 fish have some sort of what looks like a heart attack.. and die..

and I had about 40 feeders 2 days ago,, and I have 17 now.. maybe even 15.. Most of the fish if not all of them look like there skin is burning off... there gills have turned black.. and alot of them just sit at the bottom of the tank and twitch... alot of there fins have holes in them, and it looks like there melting... I got my amonia test done and it is 10+.. 
I got a bottle of AMMO LOCK... I used the entire bottle.. it did nothing. As I was pouring the caps per every 10 gallon I was watching fish have a stroke.. I dont think this is what cycling a tank is all about.. in any case, the smell of this AMONIA in my tank makes ur nose hairs singe, I swear I put my hand in the tank, forgetting I had a cut on my hand, but was quickly reminded by the INTENSE burning... I dont even know how these fish r still alive, OH and I did a water change.... I took out almost half the water and in that process I lost maybe approx 5 fish... That process also did nothing..

Any Sudgestions... this sucks..








I know there only feeder fish and feedin them isnt bad, but this is just torture, just kinda feel bad for them I guess...

Malice!


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

Try some bio spira should help reduce the amonia and cycle your tank faster.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Buy a water test kit for: Nitrate, Nitrite, pH

All you need to know about Cycling

Your feeders are getting ammonia burn.

When your tank is cycled it should look close to this:

PH: 7.0
Ammo: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm or small trace amounts

-


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

ACTUALLY....CORRECTION!

When your tank is cycled it should look close to this:

PH: 6.8-7.2 (as long as it's at a stable PH you should be okay the fish will adjust to that!)
Ammo: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: anything below 40-50ppm is okay. you will never achieve 0ppm!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> Nitrate: you will never achieve 0ppm!


I have.

I have had small trace amounts of Nitrate then it went to 0


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow, that's the worst case of ammonia-burn I've ever heard.

Luckily, you planned ahead and it's just feeder fish in the tank. After you add Ammo-Lok, salt, and done some water changes there really isn't much more you can do until this thing runs its course.

Sometimes, LFS employees give some really bad advice.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

add bio spira, it claims it will be safe for the fish within 24 hrs.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

get some AmQuel+ works awesom reduces stress of fish ammonia nitrite and nitrate trust me get this sh*t


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i wouldn't use meds... just wait for the bio load to catch up and you should be fine.

do a water change and don't feed to much, you should be good.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree with blue print, no sense detoxing the ammonia to save the feeders...theyre gonna die anyways. Let your biologicals catch up to the bioload. Just let it be and everything will level out.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

a tank can cycle wit s little as one goldfish, but only enough bacetera will grow to handel he waste produced by one fish.

the best way to cycle with goldfish is to match the bioload as close as possible to the fish going in the tank.


----------

